# Visa Approved Finally



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey All... Got my Silver Fern Visa Approved Finally..!!!!!

Thanks to all of you..!!!!!!

---
SFV Applied - 29th Apr 2013 - Application lodged - 11th July 2013 - Visa Approved - 18th July 2013...


----------



## anujgtm (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats!!!

Did you submitted reference letter or job description from your employer to show experience is in relevant field to your education.

My employer is not giving me reference or job description. Can you tell me the alternative.


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

anujgtm said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Did you submitted reference letter or job description from your employer to show experience is in relevant field to your education.
> 
> My employer is not giving me reference or job description. Can you tell me the alternative.


Just send along your updated resume.. That should be enough. Bcz I did that. No employer would serve you the JD letter.


----------



## anujgtm (Jul 16, 2013)

In the document checklist they have mentioned resume will not be considered as a valid proof.
If you are available can we talk on skype for a while. I just added you from my account (xxxxx - no personal details).


----------



## anujgtm (Jul 16, 2013)

I have some queries if you can spare 10-15 mins. I have applied for SMC


----------

